# 180 method-cant find anything



## am_i_crazy35 (Jul 15, 2011)

How exactly do you implement the 180 method? I've seen lots of references to it, but can't really find anything on what it is, what to do, etc. Got the general idea of emotional detachment, but some more info. Would be great at this point. Thank you so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Check out the Mens Clubhouse - I have my take on it listed there


----------



## am_i_crazy35 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks! Wut post title, if u know. LOTS of stuff in there to sift through, gotta start before I just leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Consider that the 180 degree rules are a property of divorce busting.com. You might want to do a Google search.


----------



## am_i_crazy35 (Jul 15, 2011)

I will. Thank u.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

The 180 there are several posts here on it you can even google it and google might find the threads. The 180 is for you to save your sanity. To help u stop doing all the counter productive things. Like everything else it is subject to interpretation but if u r in dday crisis mode it can guide you. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

